# suche Freizeitgilde



## CHUCKdrBIBER (23. April 2011)

Ein Hallo an Alle,
seit einer Weile bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden Gilde, aber ohne Erfolg. Deshalb hoffe ich, das sich hier eine Gilde bei mir melden kann, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Ich(Anfang 20) suche eine Gilde, in der RL respektiert wird, kein Druck vorhanden ist, aber dennoch auch Spieler online anzutreffen sind. WoW sollte als Hobby gespielt werden und man sollte auch Spass in der Gilde haben!!!(nicht nur ständiges Raiden, sondern auch andere gemeinsame Aktionen...) Es sollte möglich sein auch zusammen zu leveln, da ich überhaupt nicht gern alleine Spiele(ansonsten brauche ich kein Online-Spiel). Es sollte eine Erwachsenengilde sein, also Menschen mit einer gewissen Reife und Deutschkenntnisse sollten ebenfalls vorhanden sein. 
Ich spiele erst ein paar Monate und möchte mit einem neuen Char beginnen. Realm ist mir egal, ob RP oder normal, aber lieber PvE als PvP(aber auch nicht zwingend) und lieber Horde(auch nicht zwingend).
Bitte meldet euch nur, wenn eure Gilde auch wie oben beschrieben ist oder ihr noch was wissen wollt.
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten, die hoffentlich sehr schnell kommen.
g CHUCK


----------



## Explorer (24. April 2011)

Ich grüße Dich!
Unser " Projekt Netaria " sucht immer neue Member die zu Uns passen.
Ich habe auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten eine neue Horde-Gilde gegründet, also alles von Null, wir sind zwar erst 2 Member, aber da ich dort noch neu bin und fleissig werbe, bin Ich zuversichtlich das wir auch mehr werden.
Aber Unsere Gemeinschafft ist größer als man denkt.
 Schau bitte weiter unten hier im Forum unter "Projekt Netaria", oder auf Unsere Homepage www.netaria.eu bevor Du antworten solltest.

Grüße


----------



## Ugla (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo ...

nach 3 Wochen erst 1 Antwort, scheint ja schwieriger zu sein als ich vermutete, für einen "Einsteiger" eine Gilde zu finden.
Na dann werde ich dir mal unser Projekt nahe legen. 

Wir das sind die Gilden "Ein Herz für Gnome" der ich, Sambi, zusammen mit Zamis meinem Herzblatt vorstehe und die Gilde "Tales from the Past". Das Projekt hat das Ziel den gesammten Spielinhalt von WoW gemeinsam zu durchleben. Und zwar in dem dafür vorgesehenen Level. Das heisst wir legen freiwillig einen Lvl Stop ein und geniessen die alten Instanzen (noch einmal). Die Gemeinschaft ist in den letzten eineinhalb Jahren super zusammen gewachsen. Sie besteht aus einem "harten Kern" von ca 12 Leuten aber es stoßen auch immer wieder neue Leute dazu. Die Atmosphere ist ruhig und entspannt und bei Fragen oder auch zum Lvln ist eigentlich immer wer da. Du bist also nicht unbedingt auf die random ogogog Gruppen aus dem Dungeonfinder angewiesen. Was einem dann auch ermöglicht die dortigen Quests zu erledigen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen gekickt zu werden weil man "die Anderen ja nur aufhält". Bei uns zählen auch die Abstrusitäten wie DPS und Gearscore nicht wirklich, die ja sonst ach sooo wichtig sind ..._ *lacht_
Im Gegenteil, um uns ein wenig Anspruch zu erhalten arbeiten wir sogar mit einem Itemlvl Cap, das je nach Fortschritt angepasst wird. Mehr dazu findest du auch hier im Forum.

Zu "Ein Herz für Gnome" bemerkt. 
Wir sind eine "kleine" Gilde und haben, nach der Einführung der Gildenerfolge mit Cata, viele unserer "großen" Chars verloren. Was nicht zuletzt daran liegt, das wir keinen 85er Raid anbieten bzw angeboten haben. Da viele Member zwar gern raiden aber leider nicht in Eigeninititative und wir von Seiten der Gildenleitung dazu (also zusätzlich zu den Classic Raids) keine Zeit haben, ja das bekannte RL, sind viele unser Member nun ich den Raidgilden des 85er Contents verschwunden. Was ich verstehen aber schade finde, nur nicht ändern kann und auch nicht will ...
Geblieben sind eingie treue nette und "gestoppte" Chars und so langsam, nach dem einige einen neuen"Twink" hochgespielt haben, sind wir sogar wieder in der Lage eine eigene Instanzgruppe auf die Beine zu stellen. Was aber nur bedingt, also für Gildenerfolge, nötig ist. Da bei den Tales und uns eh alles "gemeinsam" abläuft ist trotzdem genug im Angebot. Angefangen von Hero Instanzgängen über 70er Raidcontent bis zur Gildenbanknutzung. Über Ingame Chat und TS 3 Server hin zur gemeinsamen Homepage oder Forum, bis zu Gildentreffen, alles wie du magst.

Nebenbei betreiben wir sogar noch eine RP-Schänke und sind damit auf der Todeswache durchaus "berühmt" geworden. Bei uns bekommst du 13 Sorten Bier, diverse Sorten Wein, Mischgetränke wie "Bourbon auf Eis" oder einen "M&M". Sogar einen Palaspezial" haben wir im Angebot.
Von daher lade ich dich gern ein uns einmal auf der Todeswache zu besuchen und dich "auf ein Bier" mal zu uns zu gesellen. Da kannst du uns mal unverbindlich kennen lernen und nach Herzenslust ausfragen. So haben wir die Möglichkeit uns mal zu beschuppern und du kannst sehen ob es das ist was du dir vorgestellt hast und ob wir so Ticken das du damit leben kannst. Ach und "Zwang" egal ob lvl Stop, RP oder gar Anwesenheitspflicht, son Quatsch gibt es bei uns nicht. Wir spielen ein Spiel und es soll Spass machen! Genau darum geht es bei uns ...

Schau einfach mal vorbei, Sambi ist eigentlich täglich aber immer erst nach 21 Uhr, online. 
Ich würde mich freuen

Sambi _*legt ihre Visitenkarte bei_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Phribos (11. Mai 2011)

Schau doch mal hier rein! :-)


----------



## Sindoray (11. Mai 2011)

Wir, <Die Seele des Einzelnen>, sind eine noch recht junge Gilde. Jung in dem Sinne, das sie in dieser Zusammenstellung noch nicht allzulange existiert. Wir sind eine Erwachsenengilde auf dem Server Die Aldor.
Uns ist das Zusammenspiel und die gegenseitige Hilfe sehr wichtig. Bei allem Spaß und allen Zielen im Spiel geht das Privatleben jedoch immer vor.

Wir würden uns freuen,dich bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.

Mfg Seelenhüterin Sindoray


----------

